# Helpful VFS or DHA contact details for Visa related queries?



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

Guys,

I have been trying to reach DHA and VFS representatives for long for visa related queries.
But unfortunately I have not got any response.
Please help with any persons contact number/mail id who might have helped anyone of you thorough message in inbox.

Regards
vsn


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I think because of the lockdown it is generally difficult to get hold of DHA. but try the 0800 number on the DHA website.


----------

